# Honda GX160 on HS621... Robert from Honda Question?



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I will pull the trigger on buying a Honda 3 amp stator and flywheel kit that you can then add to the GX160 engine. This would be to add a headlight circuit to my HS621. I thought I would ask before I tear apart my HS621 to get the motor shroud off and change out the old flywheel for the new flywheel that has the magnets and to add the stator- Does the HS621 snowblower GX160 have the stator mount holes like the regular GX160? It would really stink to tear everything apart only to find out that the GX160 in the HS621 doesn't have the bolt holes for the stator.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

superedge88 said:


> Does the HS621 snowblower GX160 have the stator mount holes like the regular GX160? It would really stink to tear everything apart only to find out that the GX160 in the HS621 doesn't have the bolt holes for the stator.


There are dozens of versions of the GX160 engine; generally, it is the crankshaft that is different, or in this case, a version with no air filter for a snowblower. That said, the block itself does not vary much. 

Wish I could say for sure, but can't. I _suspect_ the mounting bosses/holes for both a light and ignition coil should be there.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> There are dozens of versions of the GX160 engine; generally, it is the crankshaft that is different, or in this case, a version with no air filter for a snowblower. That said, the block itself does not vary much.
> 
> Wish I could say for sure, but can't. I _suspect_ the mounting bosses/holes for both a light and ignition coil should be there.


Thanks for responding, even if it isn't a guarantee. At least it's an educated guess which is more than I had before you responded.


----------

